# Fly Fishing newbie's stupid questions



## POCWildCat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, I am so new to fly fishing for Reds that I don't even own a rod & reel, nor do I have any cool flies. I am practicing w/ a Sage 8 wt. in the backyard and I'm gettting serious enough to give my loaner back to my buddy and go buy a rod/reel combo to target our POC Reds.
So, what weight should I buy, 8 or 9?
What rod mfg'er do y'all suggest?
What reel mfg'er do y'all suggest?
What are the top 5 flies for Reds and where do y'all buy 'em? Fly tieing will be taken up later.
What are the top 5 flies for Trout?
Thanks


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

These questions have been answered at least 8 Times this week. Take a bit and read the threads listed on the first page. Everything is answered for you...more then enough info to chew on...


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Hold on to your loaner and use it until either 1) your friend insists on you giving it back or 2) the pressure to buy your own gets too great and you can't hold off any longer. 
The best investment you can make at this point is to get with a top notch casting instructor and get a lesson or two. Also, learn to cast with a 12 ft. leader (for those rare dead calm days)

Another thing I would recommend, if there is a club in your area, join up or, atleast, go to one of their meetings. You can get a lot of help and good informations from those guys. If you don't have access to a club, meet as many of the local fly fishers as you can and invite them over for a beer or a burger. You can pick up some great information and meet some new friends. 

As for your questions:
1) An 8 wt. will handle most every situation you will run across. 
2) I like TFO but, that's just me. Try as many different makes and models you can until you find one that fits your casting delivery. Also, keep an eye on the want ads on this and the other boards. There are often some deals to be had out therer. 
3) No preference here except be sure it's aluminum / fit for saltwater service. Also, check for a good smooth and strong drag. Fish POC enough and you're bound to run into a bull red or a jackfish. 
4-5) it all depends where you are going to fish but, here are my recommendations - VIP Popper, Dupre' spoonfly, seaducer, Clouser Minnow and crab pattern. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Animal Chris said:


> Hold on to your loaner and use it until either 1) your friend insists on you giving it back or 2) the pressure to buy your own gets too great and you can't hold off any longer.
> The best investment you can make at this point is to get with a top notch casting instructor and get a lesson or two. Also, learn to cast with a 12 ft. leader (for those rare dead calm days)
> 
> Another thing I would recommend, if there is a club in your area, join up or, atleast, go to one of their meetings. You can get a lot of help and good informations from those guys. If you don't have access to a club, meet as many of the local fly fishers as you can and invite them over for a beer or a burger. You can pick up some great information and meet some new friends.
> ...


X2

I have 7, 8, & 9 weight (2 Sage and a Orvis ) all great rods (I just like a stiffer rod for heavier winds). Again, I agree, get a saltwater reel with a great drag system for bulls and jacks. One thing I would suggest for those windy days, is to overload your rod with the next level of rocket tapered weight forwarded line. Meaning if you decide on a 8 weight, load the rod with 9 weight line.

Just my 2 pennies


----------



## marshstalker (Oct 20, 2012)

Billy Baroo said:


> These questions have been answered at least 8 Times this week. Take a bit and read the threads listed on the first page. Everything is answered for you...more then enough info to chew on...


X2

Put in the work yourself and it'll be much more enjoyable. YouTube has great casting tips and some good flies. I'd start tying instead of buying. There are good flies out there to purchase but you can't fine tune any of them for the conditions. Again, it's more rewarding doing it yourself....and cheaper.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

You've basically been told everything you need to know already. Orvis in Rockport is a great place to go to so you can cast different rods before you buy one. On Saturday mornings they do casting lessons for free or you can book a lesson for $50. They will also teach you what flys to use and they have tons to choose from!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Great Stuff!

I too have been casting in the Driveway waiting to dive in to the real deal. Have not been fishing since December due to Building a House. Once done, wil be back at it my regular once or twice a month.

Been fishing the Salt for several years using plastic and am now ready for the the next level of Buzz. The Fly seems too obvious for some of the Flats I fish. Love sight fishing.

Would also like recommendations on the best POC Fly Guide?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Crow's Nest said:


> Would also like recommendations on the best POC Fly Guide?


Eric Knipling

http://www.texasflatsflyfishing.com/


----------



## spooledup (Mar 13, 2013)

I am planning on trying it out next year when I go to Texas. Ive been using my Sage 9wt RPLXi for pike and muskie and I would probably be using this for reds. I really like my Sage rods. They can be pricey but good deals come up on ebay from time to time.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

So, what weight should I buy, 8 or 9?
8

What rod mfg'er do y'all suggest?
TFO, Sage

What reel mfg'er do y'all suggest?
Something cheap. Lamson 
http://www.tridentflyfishing.com/blog/2013-8-weight-wt-challenge-fly-reel-review#.UUDl5Ve_GnV

What are the top 5 flies for Reds and where do y'all buy 'em? Fly tieing will be taken up later.
Redfish are stupid. If they are eating they'll eat anything

What are the top 5 flies for Trout?
I never really target them. They'll eat almost anything a red will. A guy sight casted and caught a 29" trout off my skiff using a crab fly he was throwing at reds.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Billy Baroo said:


> Eric Knipling
> 
> http://www.texasflatsflyfishing.com/


If you're near Rockport on Friday, Eric will be at the Friday Evening Get Together at the Swan Point Orvis. Fun time to be had. Chris


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

You've got some great advice thus far.

Rods; I like TFO Pro II. It's a great rod for the $$ and if you break it TFO fixes/replaces for cheap, no questions asked with great turn around. I'll explain, I have 2 fly fishing sons, 4 car doors and a hatch..... thus the return/replacement policy it awesome.

Reels; with good ongoing maintenance you can get by with $100 reels but you have to clean them every trip, no exceptions. Reds & trout don't burn many drags.

Flies; we have a saying down here "if it ain't chartruse it ain't no use". So thats a good color to start with. As the wind goes up the try sparser tied flies. If I had only one or two flies; Lefty's Deceiver and Clousers would be my choices.

Good luck,

Pete A.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Billy Baroo said:


> Eric Knipling
> 
> http://www.texasflatsflyfishing.com/


knipling is very good. I went on 3-4 trips with him last year. he always put us on fish and does not watch the clock.


----------



## POCWildCat (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to respond. I appreciate it.
Eric


----------



## Hahnster (Sep 22, 2011)

All suggestions here are great choices. I own Gloomis Cross Current GLX 8 and 11wts, TFO 9 wt & just aquired Clutch 8 & 12 wts. The Clutch rods are 100% made in the USA including rolling the blanks and they are now my favorite. Lee Janik one of the Clutch owners called me 3 times after my purchase to personally ask if I was happy and asking for fedback, hard to beat that! http://www.clutchflyrods.com/ If your going to chase any Bull Reds or Jacks in the POC Jetty you want a 10wt with intermediate sinking tip or sinking line to get the fly down in front of them quickly. An 8 wt is perfect for the everyday sight casting an as metioned earlier over-lining with a 9wt will help cast into the wind if you buy a stiff enough rod.

Reels: Hatch, Ross, Tibor & Abel are all great reels but come with a price. You do get what you pay for though in the salt. IMO Hatch just look awesome!

I would also add an epoxy shrimp to the must have fly's...

Just sling baby you cant go wrong!


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahnster said:


> All suggestions here are great choices. I own Gloomis Cross Current GLX 8 and 11wts, TFO 9 wt & just aquired Clutch 8 & 12 wts. The Clutch rods are 100% made in the USA including rolling the blanks and they are now my favorite. Lee Janik one of the Clutch owners called me 3 times after my purchase to personally ask if I was happy and asking for fedback, hard to beat that! http://www.clutchflyrods.com/ If your going to chase any Bull Reds or Jacks in the POC Jetty you want a 10wt with intermediate sinking tip or sinking line to get the fly down in front of them quickly. An 8 wt is perfect for the everyday sight casting an as metioned earlier over-lining with a 9wt will help cast into the wind if you buy a stiff enough rod.
> 
> Reels: Hatch, Ross, Tibor & Abel are all great reels but come with a price. You do get what you pay for though in the salt. IMO Hatch just look awesome!
> 
> ...


Shezzz, uncle moneybags....


----------

